

Startup E-Commerce agency in NYC seeking amazing UI/UX designer - Uncreative

Stealth-ish start-up e-commerce development and marketing agency is looking for an incredible Lead UI/UX Designer to collaborate with out team of expert consultants to develop stunning, original e-commerce layouts. You should be a fresh thinker and consider yourself to be one of the best designers we'll ever come across.<p>The founder formerly started an e-commerce agency that went to be acquired by one of the largest internet companies in existence, and he's looking to do it again.  Together we'll build some of the best e-commerce sites on the web and enjoy the successes of our work together.<p>These are more guidelines than requirements - at the end of the day, talent and knowledge trumps all (unless you're an asshole, then we won't work with you no matter how good you are).<p>- 7+ years of design experience in integrative design, web, advertising and typography - e-commerce experience is absolutely mandatory.<p>- Expert knowledge of typography, color theory, and composition and possibly an academic background in graphic design, interaction design, or related field.<p>- Solid understanding and demonstration of user centered design principles and ability to develop simple and elegant design approaches to complex design problems.<p>- You are a perfectionist who’s obsessed with the details of the details.<p>- Near NYC (Vitual OK too)<p>To apply, send a link to your online portfolio that includes samples of ecommerce designs and your rationale behind the proposed solutions. We want to see polished, professional visuals with attention paid to structured layouts, information hierarchy, typography, color, and interplay between style and content. Reveal your thought process. We want to understand the fundamental problem and constraints you were presented with, paths you explored, and how you arrived at the final solutions.
======
Uncreative
Apply through this email address, thanks: f64ts-3207860534@gigs.craigslist.org

